# china curtis or curtis clone



## sata3d (Aug 1, 2016)

*i see 2 kinds of controllers one is this, the clone curtis*

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod..._1&btsid=fa7cce70-af83-40d8-a985-0ce01d2f3b4d



*and the other is the curtis made in china*

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/prod..._1&btsid=613e394b-6622-4ff1-9f5b-9040fdc1e757


they use the same handheld programmer to config
maybe they are build for the same factory and the only differences are the brand 

*someone use the clone curtis ?
the clone curtis is good or bad ?


*thanks for readme* 
*


----------

